# New Lexus with extra soft paint need some ideas



## E-A (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi guys im a detailer from another country and last week i had the new Lexus isf, the name of the paint is obsidian black (212). Now to the problem, everything that touches that paint scratches it!! Im finishing polishing it then i wipe the panel and it get little scratches. I have tried to wipe with new swissvax microplush and with the rupes microfibers and with numerous new microfibers. Did someone had a problem like that with paint? Now the car is coated with c1 but still gets scaraches very easily. Even if you move your finger across the panel.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes that particular Lexus colour is butter soft. It's the reason I got my own Lexus IS-F in Starlight Black (clear coated metallic) instead of the Obsidian Black (single stage). 

For wipe down on such soft paint, I find using a moist MF cloth with car wash helps. 

Coating single stage paint can be problematic too. Sounds like it didn't bond. These coatings work best with clearcoat. 

What polish did you use, and did you give the car a wipe down with a panel wipe / IPA product before coating?


----------



## E-A (Jun 26, 2013)

i have used sv cleaner fluid medium with yellow rupes pad. because of the situation i have panel wiped with ipa every panel and coated every panel after wipe down. how and why the hell they sale cars with single stage paint in 2015?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah it sucks, but believe it or not there's worse paint out there!


----------



## E-A (Jun 26, 2013)

now as im thinking about that i have detailed old cars with single stage colors on them.
1- they where soft but not near to that
2- they all transfered color onto the pad this one didnt.. so theres have do be clear coat on it


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

If im not mistaken - Lexus use the same clearcoat on all models of their vehicles apart from the newer ones such as the 3rd gen IS, GS, LS, RC and NX which all have self-healing paint.

Obsidian is not a single stage paint, it is in fact clear coated and is of same hardness as metallic paints from Lexus


----------



## E-A (Jun 26, 2013)

it cant be. that car came to me new, 3 days after he got it from the dealer. the car had heavy swirls. few weeks ago i had also new(week old) isf but this one was painted in light blue metallic paint, the car had almost zero amount off swirls. something wrong with that paint.
https://www.facebook.com/swissvaxisrael?ref=br_tf
this is my studio, every one can see that we dont have shorteg of light to see even minor swirls


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

E-A said:


> it cant be. that car came to me new, 3 days after he got it from the dealer. the car had heavy swirls. few weeks ago i had also new(week old) isf but this one was painted in light blue metallic paint, the car had almost zero amount off swirls. something wrong with that paint.
> https://www.facebook.com/swissvaxisrael?ref=br_tf
> this is my studio, every one can see that we dont have shorteg of light to see even minor swirls


Dealer must have washed it with a broom on PDI?


----------



## E-A (Jun 26, 2013)

its the same dealer.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

E-A said:


> its the same dealer.


Possible different staff? Any chance its more noticeable on the Black?

My 2nd gen RX was Obsidian but its exactly the same hardness as the Starfire Pearl I have now as Im still using the same polish/pad combo


----------



## rickylexus250 (Mar 11, 2014)

Unless I am wrong this is the one Lexus colour that doesn't have a clear coat. Check with Lexus, it may have the original factory wax coating that is causing the swirls. I will be interested in the verdict, I was tempted to get mine with this colour because it is a pure black without a clear coat and always possible to get that ultimate mirror finish.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Rayaan said:


> If im not mistaken - Lexus use the same clearcoat on all models of their vehicles apart from the newer ones such as the 3rd gen IS, GS, LS, RC and NX which all have self-healing paint.
> 
> Obsidian is not a single stage paint, it is in fact clear coated and is of same hardness as metallic paints from Lexus


Sorry, Onyx (202)


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

rickylexus250 said:


> Unless I am wrong this is the one Lexus colour that doesn't have a clear coat. Check with Lexus, it may have the original factory wax coating that is causing the swirls. I will be interested in the verdict, I was tempted to get mine with this colour because it is a pure black without a clear coat and always possible to get that ultimate mirror finish.


Best thing to do is hit it with a polish and see if there's any paint on the pad. This will confirm that it is not clearcoated. However, I believe it is a clearcoated black.



-Raven- said:


> Sorry, Onyx (202)


Gotcha. Its definitely clearcoated - my 2nd gen Lexus RX300 was Astral black - paint code 202 here in the UK!


----------



## hornby8 (May 15, 2011)

how can i find out if my paint is soft?

itis an Audi A5 2008 meteor grey (pearlesent i believe)


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

it wont be soft,,,its an audi (possibly ceramic clear)


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

3gdean said:


> it wont be soft,,,its an audi (possibly ceramic clear)


Not to be assumed though. Just because it is an Audi, it doesn't mean it will necessarily have hard paint. It could be intermediate or even on the softer side.

Best bet is to check using different grade pads and a polish to see how much cut it needs


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> Possible different staff? Any chance its more noticeable on the Black?
> 
> My 2nd gen RX was Obsidian but its exactly the same hardness as the Starfire Pearl I have now as Im still using the same polish/pad combo


Saw one of these today on the M1 was absolutely stunning in the sun really looked special. Star fire pearl is awesome colour


----------

